# Looking for a German Shorthair Pointer pup



## Misdirection

My GSP is getting up there in years, so I am looking for a female pup that can learn from my old dog. If anyone knows of a breeder in western PA, eastern half of OH that will have pups on the ground soon, please let me know.

Thanks in advance - John


----------



## Chris_H

I'm in a facebook group "hunting GSP's" that posts litter when available. Might be a good place to look if you haven't found a pup yet.


----------



## Misdirection

I'll check it out. Thanks...


----------



## Misdirection

I got a pup a few weeks ago. Now I just need to get the old dog to train the new one!


----------



## longhaulpointer

Awesome looking dog, love that color


----------



## Misdirection

Thanks. My old one is almost all white.


----------



## Chris_H

Good looking pup! Where did you find him/her? I may be looking for another in the spring


----------



## Misdirection

My wife found him on akcbreeders.com. We found a litter on there that was spoken for, but the breeder knew of other pups about to be born and gave us their number. We ended up getting him just outside Alliance, OH.


----------



## Misdirection

Here is a picture of my old GSP and my new pup sharing my son's (former) spiderman couch...


----------



## Chris_H

Nice! I'll probably rekindle this thread in the spring. Always back and forth on another, my current shorthair is four so just entering his prime.


----------



## Misdirection

Yea my old dog is 12. I wanted to get a pup to train off of her before she is retired from hunting...I usually try to take my dogs to North Dakota when their 3 to hunt up there with all the natural population birds...


----------



## beaver

http://www.bonaskennels.com/


----------



## Chris_H

Do you hunt at any preserves around here? I still haven't made my way west yet but definitely on my list of places to visit


----------



## Misdirection

There is a game farm up by Mars, PA I visit, but other than that I hunt public land in PA or ND.


----------



## Chris_H

Thanks Misdirection, that's a bit of a haul for me. 

Beaver any experience with Bona Kennels and a cost? Looks like great GSPs


----------



## beaver

Non personally, but my cousin got a pup from them this past year and she's doing great. My cousin is what I like to call a subdivision outdoorsman. So im sure it's at least 75% genetics and natural talent, not so much training experience. Haha


----------



## Chris_H

I would consider myself mostly that boat as well. A lot of yard training and birds as much as I can. Would you mind asking him a price? None are listed and I'm not looking to buy now just future reference.


----------



## Misdirection

Just to share what I found on price, they were everywhere from $650 to $1K. That was pretty consistent thru out OH and PA out to the Philadelphia area.


----------



## Chris_H

Thanks Misdirection. I have gotten both of mine for $350-400. These were all just lucky finds of the last pup in a litter, both were/are solid dogs as I'm learning. That seems like a reasonable price to me for a shorthair with a pedigree.


----------



## Misdirection

I got my old Shorthair for $450. Couldn't find any in that price range and I had been looking for close to a year.


----------



## buckeyebowman

beaver said:


> Non personally, but my cousin got a pup from them this past year and she's doing great. My cousin is what I like to call a subdivision outdoorsman. So im sure it's at least 75% genetics and natural talent, not so much training experience. Haha


I have to agree, beaver. Many years ago I got involved in wing shooting and decided I wanted a bird dog. Bought a Springer (last of and runt of the litter), took it home, and realized I had no idea of how to train a bird dog. All I did was teach it basic obedience commands and take it out to the field as much as possible, which in those days was a lot! That dog went everywhere with me. He turned out to be not only a terrific hunter, but a great pet as well. A heart as big as all outdoors, and wonderful companion and friend. I still miss him.



Chris_H said:


> Thanks Misdirection. I have gotten both of mine for $350-400. These were all just lucky finds of the last pup in a litter, both were/are solid dogs as I'm learning. That seems like a reasonable price to me for a shorthair with a pedigree.


My buddy has Shorthairs and used to sell pups for $400, pick or runt of the litter. However, the price of Shorthair poker has gone up. It's kind of like Labs used to be before the breed got "overbred" or whatever you call it, and bloodlines got diluted. Especially if you're talking Shorthairs with a solid, established bloodline and a couple of Field Champions in the mix. And if you think Shorthair breeders are picky just try buying a Viszla! Man! Some of those folks are way out on the fringe!


----------

